# Whitehorse Deschutes



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

Just went through on Friday. Didn’t see any pinned boats. Got off the Deschutes at City Park today and hadn‘t heard of any trouble.

Hope all’s well out there.


----------



## PNWRafter (Aug 24, 2020)

Went through two weeks ago and we saw a boat wrapped against some rocks near, but not in Whitehorse, either above or below. No one around. We guessed it might have been there a while. It was in a side channel just before it joined back up with the narrower, but larger flow left channel. Bad day for someone. Hopefully they were all safe.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

No, but heard of two that were in the Mckenzie


----------



## TboneCooper (Jul 8, 2019)

There was a boat pinned below Whitehorse a few weeks back but it has been retrieved. The same is true for the McKenzie. Source is local Facebook groups.


----------

